# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Head hunter class

## Stormtrooper666

Hey, so I just watched this movie and really enjoyed it. For those that have seen the movie or the trailer what would you say his class is?
Im looking for any class that comes closest doesnt matter if its from dnd,pathfinder,etc.

https://youtu.be/PJ3UyXKnJDo

----------


## RogueJK

Just based on the trailer, here are my thoughts.  (And considering this is the D&D 5E subforum, I'll limit my answers to that game system.)

Oath of Vengeance Paladin seems like a slam dunk here.

Berserker or Totem Barbarian would also be a good fit, with the rage, wilderness living, and savage rituals.

There's also the Monster Slayer Ranger as another option for something that combines wilderness survival and tracking/fighting chosen monsters.

Or in a more real-world/ultra-low-magic setting, just a straight-up Champion or Battle Master Fighter with the Survival skill proficiency, and the rest of it (rituals, monster hunting, rage, vengeance, etc.) all simply being roleplayed.

----------

